# Optimiser le démarrage de mon iMac sous OS 9



## Chamyky (31 Mai 2005)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si il était possible d'optimiser la vitesse de démarrage d'un i-mac ( 9.2) autrement que par le vidage   et qui soit efficace...

Merci d'avance,

Chamyky


----------



## Asnancy (31 Mai 2005)

Bjr
Tout d'abord défragmenter permet d'augmenter la vitesse et d'autre part, on peut désactiver le test de la RAM au démarrage (alt+cmd en cliquant sur l'icone du tableau de bord "mémoire" puis en bas cliquer sur "désactiver"). C'est un peux moin efficace que l'autre solution mais ca marche. Sinon si tu as des extensions qui te servent a rien désactives-les ca prend du temps a les charger.
Tu peux essayer d'appuyer sur maj au démarrage ca démarrera sans les extensions. c'est vachement plus rapide mais bon...


----------



## Chamyky (31 Mai 2005)

Asnancy a dit:
			
		

> ...on peut désactiver le test de la RAM au démarrage...



Tu pourrais me dire ce que c'est en détail ?.. J'ai une idée mais bon...

Et puis comment on fait pour défragmenter ? Il y a un logiciel intégré ou il faut que j'en trouve un ?

Merci tout de suite,   

Chamyky


----------



## Asnancy (31 Mai 2005)

Euh ben pour défragmenter, moi j'utilise Norton Utilities mais va plutot voir ici.

En ce qui concerne le test de la RAM: à chaque démarrage, mac OS vérifie si les barettes sont en bon état... (ce qui est généralement le cas). C'est donc pour moi inutile de le garder. Cependant j'ai lu par là que c'était pas vraiment utile de la désactiver (sauf peut etre si tu as bcp de RAM). Du coup j'ai chronométré et j'ai trouvé que je gagne moins d'une seconde avec 192 Mo alors...   

Sinon il reste donc les extensions qui font gagner (légèrement plus) de temps.


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2005)

bon, je rappelle quand même quelques précautions d'usage.

pour la défragmentation, sauvegardez avant. une panne de courant et scouic, plus rien... à bon entendeur ! 
Pour la désactivation du test de Ram : attention aussi, une barrette devient inopérante sans prévenir (problème des micro-coupures). mais, c'est moins grave que la défragmentation en cas de plantage.
pour les extensions, c'est un jeu à jouer (et on peut les réactiver) mais faut le faire par empirisme selon les extensions utilisées par les applis. Mais c'est la vraie et seule solution sans réel danger pour démarrer plus rapidement.


----------



## Chamyky (1 Juin 2005)

Merci pours ces réponses ! (Je crois bien avoir Norton) Je vais bien y réfléchir à ce qui pourrais être le mieux... avec un minimum de danger...    

Merci,

Chamyky


----------



## Asnancy (1 Juin 2005)

Sinon un petit tour dans le frigo (ou ailleurs) pendant le démarrage le fait passer bien plus vite


----------



## Chamyky (12 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ...pour les extensions, c'est un jeu à jouer (et on peut les réactiver) mais faut le faire par empirisme selon les extensions utilisées par les applis. Mais c'est la vraie et seule solution sans réel danger...



Sans réel danger ? J'ai désactivé le fax et le net uniquement (je nai plus de connexion sur mon OS9) et tout a bogué ! J'ai redémarré sans les extensions pour tout remettre en ordre... alors, avec les extensions, 'faut faire attention...


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2005)

bah, c'est sans réel danger puisque tu as pu redémarré... 

le réel danger, c'est de crasher le mac en désactivant le test des barettes alors qu'une barette a foiré ou de défragmenter un Ordi et d'avoir une coupure de courant (là, c'est plus un danger, c'est définitif)


----------

